# Furi - SchH1 today!!!!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

VERY happy and proud to announce that Furi got SchH1 today at Wildcat Sch Club in Kentucky!!!! In standing heat of course LOL LOL But other than a couple hormonal hiccups - Dan was very pleased with her performance! 88 (walked an article in high grass) - 83 -90 P

so she is now

Furious v Wolfstraum, SchH1, OFA Good/Normal

Plans were to breed her - but that might have to be put on hold as Dan just got confirmation that he and Chuck made the WUSV team for USA again and he needs to concentrate on getting ready for that. I am waiting on Csabre to be ready to breed - or I would whelp/raise the litter - I don't think I can do 2 that close together....so he will do the AD and Koer her hopefully in the next couple months instead...

:happyboogie: :happyboogie: :happyboogie:

Lee


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big Congrats !!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big BIG congrats to Furi and her owner!! And to you too Lee!! Another Wolfstraum dog getting titled!! :groovy:


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

That's wonderful... A big congrats!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. great job!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations to Furi, Dan and you of course! 
And congrats to Dan for making the WUSV team again!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GREAT NEWS, you must be so proud!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OOOOPSSSSSSSS!!!!! 
BIG Typo!!!!

Score was 88 - 93 - 90 P!!!! eeeek!!!

duh

Lee


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well Lee they just keep coming!! Mark another notch on your belt. Another testament to good breeding and good training.I know you were hoping to breed her but as you well know things happen. With any luck there will be plenty of time for her. Now just concentrate on getting Csabre breed!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go Dan and Furie!!! Elsa sends a high five to her half sister!!! And of course, Congrat's to Lee!!! Another fine Wolfstraum dog earning a title and with high hopes towards the future!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all!!

I was just going to email you and ask how she was doing!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Lee, very impressive! Excellent scores too!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Great News!! Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG :congratulations: to ALL!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats to everyone envolved.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Congrats to all involved! :toasting:


----------

